# Patti had triplets;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## mustangrocky (Dec 30, 2013)

*color*

Wow are those chocolate colored


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

They have chocolate covered patches on them, but they are mostly black;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It looks like 2 of them are saying, "First of all: legs. What?! bumpy ground too??!! Ok, guys, concentrate."
And the other, "Look guys! What's that?!"


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

They are SOOOO cute! Are they your kinder babies?!?!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooooo cute!!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> They are SOOOO cute! Are they your kinder babies?!?!


Yes, they are. I'm trying to figure out how the kinder buck actually got to her. My ober buck Charlie got out, and was all over Patti, so I took down the date. The date was right but neither of the parents have wattles, but my kinder buck does???


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

They are so cute!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Janeen! They are very cute!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!!;-)
I'm going to be busy


----------

